# Quando si lavora troppo, ci si sente stanchi



## Wilson Díaz

Salve a tutti!

*Quando si lavora troppo, ci si sente stanchi*

Facendo degli esercizi sui verbi impersonali, mi ha fatto sorpresa trovare quel esempio che ho scritto sopra. Non capisco perché l'aggettivo stanchi si modifica lì, poiché ho saputo che queste modificazioni appariscono con la presenza del si impoersonale e il verbo essere. Più chiaro: perché non si scrive *ci si sente stanco *invece di *ci si sente stanchi?
*
Grazie in anticipo!



> *Scrivi la frase nel thread invece di "quello che c'è scritto sopra"!*


----------



## giginho

Ciao,

Il motivo è perché il soggetto del verbo "sentirsi" sono le persone che lavorano troppo, quindi l'aggettivo va al plurale. L'enciclopedia Treccani lo spiega così: 


> Nell’interpretazione generica il _si _denota un gruppo di persone a cui si applica una proprietà, intesa come caratteristica del gruppo.



La tua frase, esplicitando il soggetto, diventerebbe: Quando le persone lavorano troppo si sentono stanche.

E' più chiaro?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, WD  

Concordo con Gigi [ciao, Gigetto! ] 

Come dice giustamente Gigi, le particelle “_si_” (quando _*si* _lavora) e “_ci_” (_*ci* si sente_ stanchi = usata nella forma indefinita, con valore di prima persona plurale, rende impersonale il verbo riflessivo “sentirsi”)  esprimono un soggetto generico o, appunto, indefinito (ognuno, qualcuno, tutti, ma anche noi): il complemento predicativo (del soggetto) concorda necessariamente con il soggetto che, esplicitato, è “tutte le persone” (collettivamente, in generale, noi tutti) e che, per maggior immediatezza, puoi rendere con  “noi”, ”tutti” … “tutti noi” genericamente:  

“Quando (tutti/noi)_ si lavora_ troppo, (tutti/noi) _ci si sente *stanchi*_” = “_tutti/noi ci sentiamo *stanchi*” o “tutti si sentono *stanchi*”. _


----------



## giginho

Effettivamente....non avrei saputo dire di meglio!

Ciao Anna!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Non ci crede nessuno!  
Ciao, Gigi!


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Grazie a voi per quegli spiegazioni!


----------



## bearded

Anja.Ann said:


> il complemento predicativo (del soggetto) concorda necessariamente con il soggetto che, esplicitato, è “tutte le persone” (collettivamente, in generale, noi tutti


Questa spiegazione è senz'altro valida, ma secondo me non è del tutto esauriente.  Infatti non dice perché con una copula al  singolare il predicativo è al plurale.  Se si=tutte le persone, perché non si dice ''si vanno a casa'' invece di si va a casa?  Se invece ''si'' è singolare, perché (come chiede Wilson) non si dice ''si è stanco''.  In altre lingue (es. francese e tedesca) il pronome impersonale deriva dalla parola ''uomo'' e come tale è sempre singolare - lui, i suoi verbi e i suoi aggettivi. Secondo me, si tratta puramente di eccezioni nell'ambito della lingua italiana, e spero che qualche esperto ne voglia spiegare l'origine a me ed a Wilson. 
Siccome il nostro ''si'' impersonale deriva - credo - dal ''si'' riflessivo, e certe espressioni sono tuttora ambigue (ad es. ''si considera buono'': solo dal contesto si capisce se vuol dire considera se stesso buono o se è considerato buono da qualcun altro.  Oppure ''si vendono appartamenti'': in origine riflessivo, ma semanticamente impersonale, col verbo al plurale...), sospetto che questo fatto abbia a che fare in qualche modo con le ''strane'' concordanze dei predicati.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Infatti non dice perché con una copula al singolare il predicativo è al plurale.


Accade anche con i verbi composti che normalmente reggono l'ausiliare essere.


> Con il _si _impersonale il participio è invariabile per i verbi con ausiliare _avere_ (_*si è lavorato* molto_) mentre viene flesso, perlopiù al maschile, in presenza di verbi con ausiliare _essere _(_alle nove *si è andati* via_)


accordo [prontuario] 
Segue la regola generale, e cioè che il participio si accorda con il soggetto quando il verbo regge l'ausiliare essere.
_Siamo/sono andat*i* > si è andat*i*_, _abbiamo/hanno lavorat*o* > si è lavorat*o*_.
Quindi la regola vale anche con i participi, non solo con gli aggettivi in funzione predicativa.  
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/accordo-prontuario_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/


----------



## bearded

Grazie, Nino, di avere enunciato la regola (a me piacerebbe però sapere perché si è formato l'uso codificato dalla regola...)

>> Con il _si _impersonale il participio è invariabile per i verbi con ausiliare _avere _(si _è _lavorato molto)..<<
Allora adesso la mia curiosità sarebbe: perché con questi verbi si deve passare all'ausiliare essere con un 'si' passivante, cioè non si può dire - come accade in altre lingue - ''si _ha _lavorato molto'' ?
Mi sembra che nella nostra lingua esista una tendenza a rendere l'impersonale con forme passive/riflessive, o - se vogliamo - a confondere nella forma l'impersonale col riflessivo. Insomma, rispetto ad altre lingue (''uomo fa..'') il nostro ''si fa'' (in origine ''fa sé'') non è all'origine un _autentico _impersonale.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> perché con questi verbi si deve passare all'ausiliare essere con un 'si' passivante, cioè non si può dire - come accade in altre lingue - ''si _ha _lavorato molto'' ?


Probabilmente questa domanda pone una questione che è off-topic, ma si può rispondere in poche righe. 
Nelle lingue iberiche nella forma attiva si usa sempre e solo l'ausiliare avere, quindi non vi è concordanza, in Francese la forma impersonale deriva da un sostantivo, mentre in Italiano deriva dalla particella "si" che regge l'ausiliare essere.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ...  in Francese la forma impersonale deriva da un sostantivo, mentre in Italiano deriva dalla particella "si" ...


 Io concordo con bearded man nel senso che qui si tratta di qualcosa "specificamente" italiana, rispetto alle altre lingue (parlo di quelle che conosco, ovviamente). Il problema non è il pronome _si _(che anche in altre lingue, p.e. in quelle slave) si adopera ugualmente  sia nel singolare che nel plurale e si usa anche nel senso impersonale (cioè non proviene da un sostantivo come nel francese o tedesco). Il problema è la propia non-concordanza del verbo (_è)_ con il plurale del aggettivo (_stanchi_). 





Nino83 said:


> ...  Nelle lingue iberiche nella forma attiva si usa sempre e solo l'ausiliare avere, quindi ...


Questa è una buona osservazione e forse può anche funzionare come (quasi) regola, comunque non ci spiega come mai è possibile combinare un verbo al singolare con un aggettivo al plurale ...

(personalmente sono abituato a questo "fenomeno" nell'italiano, quindi ormai mi pare anche "logico", ma se devo spiegarlo a un  madrelingua slovacco, mi trovo in difficoltà ...)


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Anja.Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> il complemento predicativo (del soggetto) concorda necessariamente con il soggetto che, esplicitato, è “tutte le persone” (collettivamente, in generale, noi tutti)
> 
> 
> 
> Questa spiegazione è senz'altro valida, ma secondo me non è del tutto esauriente. Infatti non dice perché con una copula al singolare il predicativo è al plurale.
Click to expand...

 Perché è l'effetto di una “interferenza linguistica”.
Per me è anche poco valida l'affermazione di Anja Ann in questo caso: una frase con «si» impersonale è una frase che non ha soggetto, o meglio, che lo ha generico/indeterminato e quindi come è possibile che il complemento predicativo debba concordare con esso? La risposta è che infatti ciò non accade, la concordanza avviene necessariamente con l'oggetto che in questo caso è il «si» (trasformatosi in «ci» per effetto del «si» impersonale) del verbo riflessivo, ossia «lui/lei stesso/a» / «loro stessi», però, per effetto del «si» impersonale, divenendo «ci» l'unica interpretazione accettabile è «noi stessi» («Quando si lavora troppo, si sente noi stessi stanchi»).
Per cui, semmai, è possibile dire che il predicato nominale è al plurale perché il soggetto della costruzione era inizialmente «noi». Purtroppo, però, non si è riuscita a dare grammaticalmente una spiegazione alla distinzione tra l'uso di questa forma per il soggetto generico/indeterminato e per la 1a pers. pl. (restando perciò sentita, quest'ultima, come variante letteraria o propria del toscano [«... noi (ci) si sente stanchi»]).

«Quando si lavora troppo, ci si sente stanchi» deriva da
«Quando si lavora troppo, si si sente stanchi», il primo «si» è parte del verbo «sentirsi» il secondo (ossia il “soggetto” della frase) è quello impersonale.
Dando una persona otterremo, e.g.:
«Quando (egli/lui) lavora troppo, (egli/lui) si sente stanco», «Quando (essi/loro) lavorano troppo, (essi/loro) si sentono stanchi», «Quando (noi) lavoriamo troppo, (noi) ci sentiamo stanchi» ed è per effetto di quest'ultimo esempio (e per l'influenza della medesima costruzione in francese dal pronome clitico soggetto «_(l')on_») che in presenza di un verbo pronominale con «si» impersonale si ha la coniugazione dello stesso in 3a pers. sing. e l'aggettivo o il participio in concordanza al plurale.


----------



## bearded

Grazie, dragonseven, della tua bella spiegazione:  ci si sente stanchi = (in origine) si sente noi stessi stanchi. La concordanza con l'oggetto plurale è convincente.
Come si spiegano però taluni altri plurali - anche con verbi intransitivi - in frasi del tipo ''se non si hanno prospettive, _si_ _parte *amareggiati''*? _qui la spiegazione ci>si non regge, perché il verbo partire è intransitivo. D'altra parte, _amareggiato _in questa frase suona erroneo. Mi piacerebbe che dragon estendesse la sue brillante elaborazione anche a questo tipo di frasi (qui forse la teoria di Anja, secondo cui ''si'' è inteso come un plurale - noi tutti o simili - torna a mostrare dopo tutto una sua validità. Rimane il problema del verbo al singolare).


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> in frasi del tipo ''se non si hanno prospettive, _si_ _parte *amareggiati''*? _qui la spiegazione ci>si non regge, perché il verbo partire è intransitivo


E ciò non spiega nemmeno perché ciò accada anche con tutti i verbi non pronominali (senza il "ci si", per intenderci). Anche con il semplice verbo essere.  
_Si è amareggiat*i*_.


----------



## bearded

Hai ragione, Nino. D'altra parte è proprio quanto tu avevi già segnalato al #8. Mi pare che il Treccani dica la regola, ma non la spieghi.


----------



## Nino83

Sì, bearded man, ci vorrebbe una ricerca filologica e storico-comparativa.
Rohlfs §481 (Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti) dice che l'italiano non si è spinto a tal punto da sviluppare la forma passiva da quella media (cioè dai verbi riflessivi), differentemente dal greco (nel quale "mi lavo > vengo lavato"). La costruzione è ristretta all'uso della terza persona singolare (e più raramente del plurale). 
"L'origine del nostro tipo sarà quindi da veder piuttosto nella maniera latina di esprimere l'impersonale, col verbo al passivo: per esempio _dicitur_ "vien detto" (si dice), _curritur_ "viene corso" (si corre). Accanto a tali forme, già nel periodo classico del latino appare la costruzione riflessiva, per esempio in Cicerone _quod sese movet nunquam moveri desinit_ (De republ. 6, 25). Nel latino volgare quest'uso venne maggiormente esteso. Nella "Mulomedicina chironis" (secolo IV) si legge _donec se vulnus limpidet_ (86), in Palladio (secolo V) _mela toto anno servare se possunt_ (II, 25, 18) nella "Peregrinatio Aetheriae" (secolo V) _facit se hora quinta_." 
Però qui si parla del _si passivante_ non di quello _impersonale_.
Al momento non ho trovato altro. 
L'ausiliare essere al singolare potrebbe essere un retaggio del latino di usare la terza persona singolare (al passivo) per esprimere l'impersonale.


----------



## bearded

Grazie, Nino, e complimenti comunque per le tue ricerche ed il tempo che vi dedichi!  Sono certo che, se troverai l'intero ''bandolo'', lo farai sapere a noi tutti.


----------



## King Crimson

*NOTA DI MODERAZIONE*

Apprezzo i vostri sforzi, ma per favore evitiamo che il quesito iniziale si trasformi in una discussione a tappeto sul si impersonale / passivante (su cui, come sapete meglio di me, ci sono infinite discussioni in questo forum) o su questioni filologiche ed etimologiche, per le quali abbiamo un forum dedicato.


----------

